# ArchBSD ISO Ready For Testing



## Amzo (Feb 22, 2013)

The ISO is now available for testing, which can be found at ftp; Only x86_64 is available at this moment.

ZFS Install Guide

UFS Install Guide

While everything is still in infancy you should be able to install and get X up and running. 

All of the core packages are compiled with clang 3.1 and have been signed, as for extra packages these currently aren't signed yet so must have:


```
SigLevel = Never
```
in 


```
/usr/local/etc/pacman.conf
```

This is already set on the iso, however, the pacman package ships the config with this set to require package signing, so must be disabled after install for now.

The follow packages are available for testing X

* Xorg-server 1.13
*  Mesa 9.0
* xf86-video-vesa

Note the nvidia binary blob drivers have a PKGBUILD at github

*  openbox 
*  i3

The packages are still very limited at this time, as this release is to get the iso and base packages tested to have any problems fixed.

There is still a lot of work on the website to be done that I yet haven't had time to get around to doing.

However most things are currently working, so if you have any issues or bugs to submit please do so, so they can be fixed.

If you wish to request a PKGBUILD ask on the forums, or feel free to submit your own to the aur

Information on making PKGBUILDS for ArchBSD can be found wiki

You can find me on IRC at irc.freenode.net #ArchBSD







For some reason virtualbox has trouble booting the iso, while qemu and vmware don't. I'm trying to find out what the cause of this issue is. I know virtualbox needs VT enabled for 64bit OSes, but even with hardware virtualization enabled it still fails. For now test in qemu or vmware.


----------

